# Vectorworks Instrument Symbols



## SethRoBoDean (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can download Vectorworks symbols of Musical Instruments like Guitars, Drumkits, things like that?


----------



## erosing (Mar 26, 2010)

Thee are some in the audio symbol file, depending on which version you have i believe it goes by differnt names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

